# Farewell sweet Tess



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

It is with great sadness I must tell you all of the passing of our 19 year old kitty, Tess. The tiny pet store kitten, that has left a huge hole in our lives. She finally succumbed to renal failure today, and I helped her to the bridge, as I promised her I would do when the day came. She went peacefully, and nuzzled my fingers as I scratched her nose, right up till the end. I am thankful that each of us got to say our goodbyes, before I made one last trip to the vet with her. We are heart broken. I knew when we left for the Penn State game on Friday that her time was near. I only wished that we could have been with her last night when my mother in law found that she had collapsed when she went to feed and check in on her. Tess hung on until we could get home, and let us say goodbye. We all agreed that she hung on with us for the last 3-1/2 years because it took Tucker that long to convince her he could take care of us. I guess she finally believed him...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry but glad you could be with her at the end. Godspeed sweet Tess, and hugs to you and your family.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am so sorry - run free sweet Tess


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I am so sad to hear that sweet Tess had to leave. 

She had the greatest life with you and is now having another good time at the Bridge. 

Sleep well sweet Tess.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet Tess, but am so very glad you were able to be there to make her passing more peaceful. RIP Tess


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry Ken  I know how special she is to your family and it's so hard when that time comes.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Tess. I'm sending you wishes of comfort in the many happy memories you have of her.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of Tess. May she play pain free at the bridge.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Rest In Peace sweet Tess.
So very sorry. Hugs


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tess*

God Bless your little Tess-she knew how much you loved her and she will watch over you and Tucker!!


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Awe...so sad to hear about Tess. Such a difficult time. We helped our 18 year old Sassy Cat cross to the bridge 2 months ago. It is still difficult to come into the house and know he is not there sitting patiently at the kitchen sink waiting for a treat  RIP Tess XO


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am sorry for your loss of Tess. It is very hard when our furry friends leave us.
Rest in peace sweet kitty.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

So sorry for your loss of Tess

Sleep softly little one


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Aww such a sweet kitty. I'm so sorry for your loss. Our dear barn kitty Meek will keep her company.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm just seeing this and so sorry to hear about Tess. May she rest in peace.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss your Tess, godspeed sweet girl.

My thoughts and prayers are with you during this sad and difficult time.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Ok, this thread needs some pictures.... BTW, I have no idea how she fit her head in that glass


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

How sad. She is running free chasing the butterflies now. She sure had a good long life with you!

Oh, just saw the pictures. She's a tortie. No wonder she lived so long. They survive on piss and vinegar, I say that in the most affectionate way. I've had a beautiful tortie and she ruled the world she lived in. And I adored her. She was a beauty, that's for sure!


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

fostermom said:


> She's a tortie. No wonder she lived so long. They survive on piss and vinegar, I say that in the most affectionate way.


Truer words never spoken! This made my wife and I laugh! Each day gets easier. We realize that we could not have possibly asked for a longer time with her. She was such a quirky cat. Sounds like it is a tortie thing.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of Tess's passing. I remember chatting with you about her a couple years ago. They seem to take so much of our own lives with them when they go, it takes a while to feel grounded again. I know she had a wonderful life with you and was loved so very much. The perfect cat life !! Take care :smooch:


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss! RIP sweet Tess.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Tess ~ Godspeed & Love
_Aloha Nui Loa_


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry. I just now saw this. I hope you're feeling a little less sad as each day goes by.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks Steve for the wonderful picture of Tess. Paula, each day has gotten easier. We still miss her but are so thankful for the many many years she was with us.


----------

